# Is This a Good Computer-MA589LL/A



## icybrez (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi,
Would like to know what you all think of the computer I just purchased.
I know absolutely nothing about Apple computers. Have always used Windows but am sick of bad service. I was told to go with Apple for reliability and service. This is what I purchased from Best Buy. It will not be here until 03-02-07, they ordered it.
Product Details:
Audio-Microphone;headphone audio line
Height 18.6"
Software Included -iLife'06,FrontRow,Photo Booth,Comic Life and OmniOutliner
Speakers-Built in stereo
Type of Memory(RAM) PC2-5300 DDR2 SDRAM
Warrabtt Tern -Parts-1yr.
Warranty Terms-Labor-1yr.
S-Video Outputs-None
Processor Band-Intel Core (TM)2 Duo Desktop
Processor Speed-2.16GHz
System Bus-667MHz
Cache Memory 4MB on die Level 2
System Memory (RAM)-1GB\
System Memory (RAM) Expandable To-3GB
Hard Drive-250GB
Video Memory-128MB GDDR3 SDRAM
Graphice-ATI RADEON X1600
MPEG-Yes
Modem-None
Network Card-Build-in 10/100/1000Base-T Gigabit Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 connector)
Total Expansion Bay-None
Parallel Ports-None
IEEE 1394 Ports-2 (400 Mbps)
Game Ports - None
Keyboard Description-Apple
Operating System-Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger
Serial Ports - Nnone
TV Tuner - No
Total Expansion Slots - None
Digital Media Reader -No
Personal Video Recorder - No
USB 2.0 Posdrts - 5
Recordable DVD Drive - Yes, double layer DVD RW/CD-RW
Recordavble DVD Drive Speeds-Drive speeds not available
Ligt Scribe Compatibility No
Wireless Networking - Built in 54 Mbps AirPort Extreme wireless networking (802.11b/g);Bluetooth 2.0 + EDR (Enhanced Data Rate
I paid $1,601.24 
Please tell me if you think I made a wise chose. 
Thanks,
Darlene


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

So... this sounds like an iMac? If so it is a good starting computer, and all that most users need


----------



## icybrez (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi,
For the price, it should be better than a "starting" computer. 
What is the difference between Mac and IMac? 
Do you know anything about the tech. support with this company? 
Do you think I've done the right thing by buying a Mac. 
Thanks,
Darlene


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

The Price is for a mid-tier iMac it seems. it is good for a All-in-one computer and all-in-one computers are good for starting mac users.

the i in iMac stood for internet (because it was easy as all get out to get on the net using it) now its just like the i in iPod.

Mac Tech support is awesome, goto any retail store and they will give you a free check up and give you ideas on how to keep it on top and if you get the extended warrenty, they have a free keyboard and mouse replacement (if it stops working for some reason) among hardware and software replacement. you will not need much in the way of tech support cause macs are easy as heck to use and hardly (if ever) break.

By buying a mac you have just bought yourself into a exclusive club of Virus,spyware,adware free-people. not to mention the prettyness of 10.4 and soon to be 10.5


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

icybrez said:


> For the price, it should be better than a "starting" computer.


Don't take starting computer to mean low-end, far from it.
This computer should be sufficiently powerful and feature loaded to do anything you can throw at it.

The only exception might be extremely high-end 3D games running at high resolutions. You'll still be able to play them though.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

The price you quoted... That's including tax, right? Apple's site has this computer listed at $1499.00.

Just want to make sure.


----------



## icybrez (Dec 9, 2002)

The price did include tax. The guy that sold it to me said something about being able to display pictures from my Mac to the TV without even being wired together? 
Not sure if he also said I could watch TV on my computer? 
It has bluetooth too but I do not have a bluetooth phone. He showed me how to make music on the computer. I am taking guitar lessons and I can play along with computer? Lots of fun things. I will buy a book on Mac's.
Do you all do any of these fun things?
Darlene


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

icybrez said:


> The price did include tax.


Good.



icybrez said:


> The guy that sold it to me said something about being able to display pictures from my Mac to the TV without even being wired together?


Not sure I know what he's getting at there.



icybrez said:


> Not sure if he also said I could watch TV on my computer?


Not without some sort of tuner. You can watch DVD videos and other video content, though.



icybrez said:


> It has bluetooth too but I do not have a bluetooth phone.


I wouldn't fret too much about that. Most phone companies (at least in my experience) have neutered the full capabilities of phones they offer, so at best you'll only be able to use the phone as a mobile modem. Since your iMac isn't exactly portable (at least not as portable as a laptop), I doubt this will ever be an issue for you.

What you _may_ find useful about Bluetooth capabilities is accessories such as keyboards, mice, etc.



icybrez said:


> He showed me how to make music on the computer.


GarageBand is only the tip of that iceberg. But it's a fun little application.



icybrez said:


> I am taking guitar lessons and I can play along with computer?


I'm not being a smart-***, but am making certain I answer the question you intended to ask. You can play along with a _transistor radio_ if you want. Of _course_ you can play along with the computer. You also can, assuming you have the means to connect the guitar to the computer (either a guitar with a pickup [such as an electric or an acoustic electric] or a microphone for an acoustic, paired with some sort of preamp to boost the signal to a level that the inputs of your computer can perceive the signal) record your guitar using the computer and GuitarBand or some other recording software.

Also, you _could_ use the built-in microphone on your iMac for this purpose, but you will not get a very good quality signal with this sort of technique. It might be passable for your current needs, but that would be about it.



icybrez said:


> Lots of fun things.


Indeed, and straight out of the box, too.



icybrez said:


> I will buy a book on Mac's.


 Good idea. There are other threads in this forum that recommend particular books. Look through them for the titles. They are slipping my mind at the moment.



icybrez said:


> Do you all do any of these fun things?


I have a long (over 20 year) history of using Macs to record music. It started back in 1984 with simple MIDI recording, and, at its zenith consisted of recording, sound design, foley work, mixing and editing sessions of, often, hundreds of tracks for some cable television programs and documentaries, as well as doing audio work on some feature films and CD releases.

I've since left that professional arena and have moved on to another career, but still use the system I have in my home studio for recording my own projects or to help out my friends in the video production industry that need some work done that goes beyond their capabilities on the rare occasion that I have time to do so.

If you have specific questions please feel free to ask. We will be happy to help, assuming we know the answers. Oh, and welcome to the fold.

You know, of course, that once you go Mac you never go back, right?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey there...  Not to sound harsh, but,,, why ask what people think about what you HAVE bought, instead of asking what thoughts would be BEFORE buying?  

In any case, you have a very nice machine - I think a tad overpayed for [I would have recommended a refurbed, directly from the Apple Store, instead of BB... ].

However, a few suggestions:

1. read through the other threads here, gain knowledge of hints/tips/etc.
2. get an extra 1GB of RAM - you will be very thankful down the road that you did, as OS X loves that extra GB.
3. enjoy, have fun, explore, learn, be amazed... 

Oh, to answer your one question in post #3, Mac is the sortof generic name for all things Apple, whereas iMac is a specific line of computers [I've the 24" C2D version]. Mac is short for Macintosh, the name of Apple's computer line. Apple is to Chevrolet as Macintosh is to Corvette as Mac is to 'Vette


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Oh, to answer your one question in post #3, Mac is the sortof generic name for all things Apple, whereas iMac is a specific line of computers [I've the 24" C2D version]. Mac is short for Macintosh, the name of Apple's computer line. Apple is to Chevrolet as Macintosh is to Corvette as Mac is to 'Vette


Well said, Hobbes. Nothing infuriates a Mac user, or, frankly, any knowledgeable user, more than having the company, Apple, referred to as the product, "Mac." The head of the IT department at my law school, believe it or not, does this every time Apple enters a conversation. And it drives me crazy. But he is not a person to be on the bad side of, so I have gritted, and will continue to grit, my teeth and let it slide.

It's not fun to be a party to a conversation regarding why the particular software my school has adopted for exam taking is not Mac-compatible and he says, "It's because Mac hasn't let [Company X] have access to their code." Setting aside the amount of B-S this is (gaming companies have access to compilers for the Mac OS, why wouldn't one of the major test-taking software developers which is used by at least 2/3 of the law schools in the nation?!?). The real answer is laziness on the part of those doing the coding/compiling, but I don't want to get into that much detail with him, because no matter what I say, he will "know better." But I digress...

Just remember, and using the prior analogy as a jumping-off point, calling a Chevrolet Malibu a "Vette" will only make you look like an idiot. Apple is the company. Macintosh is the product line. iMac is a subset of that product line. And the Mac OS is the operating system that it prefers to run.


----------

